# Does Tracker have windscreen blind?



## marc4242 (Jul 4, 2007)

Were moving from our Autodleeper Symphony camper van to our first motor home, a Tracker EKS, in the next few days. The camper van had curtains round the cab windscreen, looking at a pdf manual I don't think think there's a blind on the windscreen? 

Marc


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Ours is a 2007 Tracker SE EKS and it has internal pleated blinds in the cab area.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

You don't say which manufacture year of Tracker you are buying.

Our 2005 Tracker SE EKS has a horizontal blind at the cab front and curtains at the cab door sides.

That's fine in the summer, but throughout the winter we prefer to use an exterior "Silverscreen" blind as it reduces internal condensation.



.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

We always use an insulated screen cover when staying for more than a couple of nights.


----------



## marc4242 (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks raddoneur. They look oem as well do they?


----------



## marc4242 (Jul 4, 2007)

It's a 2009 vehicle. I have an external screen for our symphony but I don't know if it will fit the tracker as it's the next generation of base vehicle.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I've replied to your PM.



.


----------



## HWF (Feb 19, 2017)

we have a autotrail rb tracker and it has pleated blinds internaly on front windscreen and side windows of the cab but we very rarely use them as we use an external screen which have had for a few years and it fits the ducato 2.3 cab from a firm called silverscreen and if I remember they are based in halifax


----------

